# New Jersey Laws



## nnjplow845

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if they know the laws for New jersey with having strobes and amber lights on their truck for plowing. I got stopped last year and was told that i needed them even though i only do residential and bussiness. i spoke to some people and i have gotten mixed awnsers on weather i need to have a permit from the state to have the lights on my truck. if anyone has any clues please tell thanks


----------



## MK-X

yes absolutely you need an amber light permit. go online to the state mvc and download the form.Get it filled out and signed by your town police chief, if he deems it necessary that you have one, then send it to the state, with a letter explaining what you need it for.Usually, they only give you one if you plow for a state or municipal contract, or are a towtruck. it took me 1 year and 3 letters, to haul oversize loads. Commercial plates required and you better have the permit to show bergen county police. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## nnjplow845

MK-X;785361 said:


> yes absolutely you need an amber light permit. go online to the state mvc and download the form.Get it filled out and signed by your town police chief, if he deems it necessary that you have one, then send it to the state, with a letter explaining what you need it for.Usually, they only give you one if you plow for a state or municipal contract, or are a towtruck. it took me 1 year and 3 letters, to haul oversize loads. Commercial plates required and you better have the permit to show bergen county police. GOOD LUCK!


That's another gray area because I don't have a contract with the town or the government. My truck that is used is my personal one so it's not commercial. With these things I have been told by someone that the state won't give me a permit.


----------



## MK-X

doubt youl get it.


----------



## snowjunkie

*NJ amber light permit application*

Here is the link to the NJ DMV amber light permit application.
Says you must have a municipal / government contract to be elidgable and have chief of police sign it.

http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/pdf/About/BLC-58.pdf


----------



## linycctitan

nnjplow845;785397 said:


> That's another gray area because I don't have a contract with the town or the government. My truck that is used is my personal one so it's not commercial. With these things I have been told by someone that the state won't give me a permit.


I hate to open a bigger can of worms here, but is your personal vehicle covered by your commercial auto policy? If not, I'd forget worrying about an amber light and get yourself covered!!


----------



## blk90s13

why you got stopped on private property anyway ? 

I use my ambers for years and never had a problem so far

you can try getting the light permit from your local dmv even tho I doubt it will keep u out of trouble having strobes or light bar on the street unless you are doing public streets with a contract 

I work for the DMV inspection facility and if you have an emergency light u must have a permit to pass inspection


----------



## mycirus

Wow, Glad I dont live in Jersey.....Talk about lame.


----------



## blk90s13

yea thats NJ


----------



## C.Solan

Where i am as long as there is snow on the ground the cops wont care. Im in central jersey


----------



## MK-X

stay there.


----------



## mkwl

MK-X;839123 said:


> stay there.


Yep- if you're in Bergen- forget about it- they'll pull you over for looking at a county cop wrong

MK-X Where in Bergen are you? I'm near Mahwah


----------



## MK-X

I'm in Carlstadt.


----------



## dannyslawn

F- New Jersey knock on wood I'd never had a problem with not having an amber light.


----------



## topdj

damn NJ has strict rules for use of Amber lights

I looked at NYS rules section 3 on this page 
http://www.nysgtsc.state.ny.us/emer-vt.htm

this is also good reading http://fire-police.com/lawsWarnLightsPA.htm#


----------



## dfdsuperduty

LED's are great now I am not from NJ but i would guess that if your on private property and had them activated that they couldn't ticket you once you leave private property you shut them off they are grey


----------



## 93dodgew250cummins

Not positive but I believe it's NOT illegal to own and use an amber emergency light on PRIVATE PROPERTY without a permit here in NJ and probably most states.
Which is probably what most people are using them for in their pick-ups. Now if you try and use them on a public road then you DEFINITELY need a permit. I'm not even sure it's ILLEGAL to have it on the truck as long as it's off while on public roads. You might need to look that one up. Worst case just cover it with something or take it off the truck between jobs.
And as far as DMV goes anything like that you just take off the truck when going thru inspection. I learned years ago that anything whatsoever that could potentially give you an issue you take off the vehicle beforehand. They can get absolutely insane with stupid stuff and it will make you want to choke the guy there so don't even put yourself in that position.


----------



## info4tim

nnjplow845 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if they know the laws for New jersey with having strobes and amber lights on their truck for plowing. I got stopped last year and was told that i needed them even though i only do residential and bussiness. i spoke to some people and i have gotten mixed awnsers on weather i need to have a permit from the state to have the lights on my truck. if anyone has any clues please tell thanks


Here in Monmouth, if it's snowing, or immed before/after, no one bothers you with any type of warning light...as long as you're not being a dick using them. Keeping them Off while on public roads goes a long way. Been plowing here 30 yrs without permit, n No problems whatsoever. Even waving n stopping to chew fat with pd at times. good luck up there in north jersey.


----------



## fireball

Prepare for all options, use plaid lights


----------



## shawn_

Agreed central NJ if it's snowing cops do not bother you. Almost all trucks run amber/white . Some run them while driving . I always turn them off (unless I forget) and I usually turn them off once I realize I forgot too while driving from site to site.


----------



## to_buy

I run my NJ Transit truck with the lights on when I am driving in the snow. Figure they see me coming when it get bad. My safety there safety.


----------

